# Black Mask Elongatus Info



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

I recently had 3 RBP's & a Pacu in my 75 gallon tank (I got rid of them because they were boring the heck out of me) & decided to upgrade to a Black Mask Elongatus (he's about 3-4 inches, I purchase him from http://www.aeaquatics.com thanks Alex) my tank that I have him in has 2 filters (an Aquaclear 110 & a Penguin Bio-Wheel 350) + a Maxi-Jet 1200 Powerhead pump. I got him on Friday, at 1st he was kinda shy, he still is but since I've added to the pump he's a lil bit more active. I was told to throw a few pellets in there to keep my cycle going, he nibbles on them but he has yet to eat anything else including a piece of Tilapia that I put in the tank this morning. Does anybody have a elong that can share some tips, etc?? I already know he's a slow grower, that I could care less about when this species is aggressive. I've attached a few photos of him below


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice elong. There is a good chance he will never eat pellets. Idk why the Nattereri were boring for you but I hope you don't expect this elong to be an absolute killer in no time..


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Nice elong. There is a good chance he will never eat pellets. Idk why the Nattereri were boring for you but I hope you don't expect this elong to be an absolute killer in no time..


thanks, so I shouldn't get too happy about him nibbling on the pellets that I've placed in there, huh? The only reason I got bored with my other fish was because the 3 RBP's I had weren't very active + I suspect 1 of them had a real bad case of Ich that wouldn't go away. The other 2 had it as well, but with treatment it went away but the other's didn't. As far as the Pacu, he was very active, but he wasn't getting nipped fins constantly plus as we all know those things grow TOO big TOO fast so having him in a 75 gallon tank wasn't a good choice. I only purchased him because my LFS had other RBP's that were missing eyes, yellow spots, etc. But I'm happy with my elong that I have, I'm just worried about his eating habits. Like I said, he ate the pellets that were in the tank when I first got him now when I put tilapia in there he didn't bother it at all....maybe he's just not hungry right now


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Keep trying him with pellets. Like was said on MFK some will eat them some won't. That should be a black mask btw.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks, I'll think I'll do that....some told me I had a Silver & others said I had a Black Mask, but I know I have an elong so I'm happy lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Black tail. So it should be a blackmask.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't quote me on that as I cannot remember where I heard it.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Naw, I have a Silver one, the black mask elong has a black mask similar to something a raccoon has...they look real nice, I tried to upload a pic of 1 but it wouldn't show. I can't wait till he gets comfortable enough & starts eating, I have all this damn fish food in my freezer to get rid of lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I know what a BME looks like lol. Not all show the mask right away.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

oh damn LOL I forgot which 1 I ordered from Alex, I believe it was a black mask...only time will tell lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Like jz says. The mask could take months to show. Its not gonna show till the fish is comfortable. & IMO if you weren't happy with pygos I doubt you be happy with a solo BME. Any of my pygos are more active than my BME by far. Hope he works out for ya. Nice fish!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Like jz says. The mask could take months to show. Its not gonna show till the fish is comfortable. & IMO if you weren't happy with pygos I doubt you be happy with a solo BME. Any of my pygos are more active than my BME by far. Hope he works out for ya. Nice fish!


Agreed. Usually multiple pygos are more active then your average serra.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Like jz says. The mask could take months to show. Its not gonna show till the fish is comfortable. & IMO if you weren't happy with pygos I doubt you be happy with a solo BME. Any of my pygos are more active than my BME by far. Hope he works out for ya. Nice fish!


Yeah I've been told that, but like I said after having them for a few months nothing really changed + I was concerned about how they were taken care of before I got them....but thanks for the tips, I will say he's a fast lil one, so he's active from what I can see (more than the others I've had) he just needs to get comfortable.

it was just confirmed he is a black mask elong....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you had sick pygos for a couple months regardless of if you got them like that or not you should of done something more to heal them rather then im assuming just passing off sick pygos to somebody else. Ich isn't very hard to kill off.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Elongs are highly over-rated IMO. My BME is the most boring fish I've owned in 20+ years. Don't get me wrong he's aggressive(finally) but far from active. Hope yours works out for you.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I purchased my elong as a reg silver...and that's what it was for a few months untill I moved him to a bigger tank with dark gravel. The mask came out and his tail got black. He's about 7 inches now and is definately a black mask. IMO if you got rid of that "nerds candy" gravel, and put some dark substrait in there, his mask will come out sooner. If that is what he is. Mine ate a feeder right away when I got him. You could also try that.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> If you had sick pygos for a couple months regardless of if you got them like that or not you should of done something more to heal them rather then im assuming just passing off sick pygos to somebody else. Ich isn't very hard to kill off.


true but after 3 & a half months of water changes, temp changes, meds added to the water, etc if nothing has changed then you gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JayAllure said:


> If you had sick pygos for a couple months regardless of if you got them like that or not you should of done something more to heal them rather then im assuming just passing off sick pygos to somebody else. Ich isn't very hard to kill off.


true but after 3 & a half months of water changes, temp changes, meds added to the water, etc if nothing has changed then you gotta do what you gotta do...
[/quote]

You need to know what it is to treat it.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

bricklr said:


> I purchased my elong as a reg silver...and that's what it was for a few months untill I moved him to a bigger tank with dark gravel. The mask came out and his tail got black. He's about 7 inches now and is definately a black mask. IMO if you got rid of that "nerds candy" gravel, and put some dark substrait in there, his mask will come out sooner. If that is what he is. Mine ate a feeder right away when I got him. You could also try that.


Thanks for the tips, I have some black substrait oming sometime this week so maybe that'll help..as far as the feeders, I'm kinda septic on feeding him those...my LFS sells some that killed my other fish I've owned previously I'd rather just stick to shrimp, tilapia, etc.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Is your elong living in the same tank water as the sick pygos, or was it cleaned and recycled? If not the disease could still be in the tank.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't use feeders.. There is no reason too. Alex gets the fish to eat shrimp when he gets them.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Is your elong living in the same tank water as the sick pygos, or was it cleaned and recycled? If not the disease could still be in the tank.


It was fully cleaned from the inside out including the gravel & filters


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Columnaris. Looks like Ich. But needs real meds to treat... Maracyn 2


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Don't use feeders.. There is no reason too. Alex gets the fish to eat shrimp when he gets them.


That's what I forgot to ask him when I purchased him, I have some shrimp in my freezer I'll try to give to him later...I honestly HATE feeding my fish feeders, it's fun to watch but the effects after (depending on where they come from and what they have) is the scary part.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

JayAllure said:


> Is your elong living in the same tank water as the sick pygos, or was it cleaned and recycled? If not the disease could still be in the tank.


It was fully cleaned from the inside out including the gravel & filters
[/quote]

Right on.







I hope it turnes into a monster for ya! Good luck.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

^^ thanks, I hope he does as well.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JayAllure said:


> Don't use feeders.. There is no reason too. Alex gets the fish to eat shrimp when he gets them.


That's what I forgot to ask him when I purchased him, I have some shrimp in my freezer I'll try to give to him later...I honestly HATE feeding my fish feeders, it's fun to watch but the effects after (depending on where they come from and what they have) is the scary part.
[/quote]

He does. I just got 2 fish shipped to me from him 2 days ago. He always tries to get them to eat before he sends them out.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

I was looking to get the 5-6 inch BME he had be he didn't have it anymore







which fish did you order from him?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I ordered a Sanchezi and a Serrulatus.(Muda Piranha)


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I ordered a Sanchezi and a Serrulatus.(Muda Piranha)


NICEEEEE


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea they are my first serrasalmus piranha. I love them.

I bet when you put black substrate in there he will get a lot darker.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

JayAllure said:


> Is your elong living in the same tank water as the sick pygos, or was it cleaned and recycled? If not the disease could still be in the tank.


It was fully cleaned from the inside out including the gravel & filters
[/quote]

Did you use tapwater to clean your filters? If not did you re cycle your tank?


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah I used tap water....


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

JayAllure said:


> Yeah I used tap water....


You may have killed off a bunch of beneficial bacteria by using untreated tap water on your filters.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

JayAllure said:


> Yeah I used tap water....


How long did the tank cycle before introducing the new fish?


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

3 weeks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hope you cleaned it enough. Without proper meds some fungus & parasites can't live through a lot. Hope you boiled your sub,any decor & REALLY cleaned tank & filters.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You mean cycled before owning your p's or before adding the elong?
According to this post you sold the reds on the 16th and got your elong on the 17th???
http://www.monsterfi...t=378317&page=2

You said that you cleaned the tank using tapwater after the reds were gone and cycled for 3 weeks but you picked up the elong the next day.

If you want our help then you have to be more "specific" on exactly what and "when" you did it.



BRUNER247 said:


> Hope you cleaned it enough. Without proper meds some fungus & parasites can't live through a lot. Hope you boiled your sub,any decor & REALLY cleaned tank & filters.


Disease is probably still in the tank, he added the elong the next day


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

I took them completely out of the tank, cleaned the tank, let it cycle for 3 weeks then added the elong on the 17th. When I say sold them I meant they were already in a separate tank & ready for purchase. I didn't clean the entire tank with clean water, I took about 60% of the water out, vacuumed the gravel, added water to it with Prime & Copper Power let the tank run & once I got the Elong then I added him. I only soaked my filter cartridges in hot water, since those cartridges was filthy I didn't wanna put new filter cartridges inside with all of that black stuff on there still.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn, ******'s sleuthing it up over there. Haha


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Your tank is going to recycle. If your Elong shows signs of sickness then post pics here.

Let me guess with the RBP white spots and the fins were rotting?


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Your tank is going to recycle. If your Elong shows signs of sickness then post pics here.
> 
> Let me guess with the RBP white spots and the fins were rotting?


Naw none of my fish had any illness except the 1 I mentioned before, not even the Pacu when I added him...I think the 1 RBP I had just had something bad, the other 2 + the Pacu were in good health.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You said here that you did a water change tuesday

http://www.monsterfi...ad.php?t=378317

Thats still not three weeks?

If you want our help then you have to be a lil more "specific"

Good luck with your setup


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

****** said:


> You said here that you did a water change tuesday
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=378317
> 
> ...


Yeah it was 3 weeks, maybe it wasn't "specific" on the other site, but if you have the steps that I left out on this site compared to MFK...what's the issue?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I just find it funny how the story keeps changing...no issue, thats all


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Your tank needs treated with something that covers everything IMO. You might get lucky, but I bet it'll raise its ugly head again.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Your tank needs treated with something that covers everything IMO. You might get lucky, but I bet it'll raise its ugly head again.


Any suggestions?? Right now I have Prime Conditioner, Aquarium Salt & Copper Power. Also, any recommendations on how often I should keep the lights on? I know my RBP's & Pacu preferred the lights on for about 2-3 hours.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with bruner, even if it was only ich then it may have still been freefloating in the water



JayAllure said:


> Your tank needs treated with something that covers everything IMO. You might get lucky, but I bet it'll raise its ugly head again.


Any suggestions?? Right now I have Prime Conditioner, Aquarium Salt & Copper Power. Also, any recommendations on how often I should keep the lights on? I know my RBP's & Pacu preferred the lights on for about 2-3 hours.
[/quote]

Dont treat with anything unless the fish shows signs of a problem, why would you want to medicate if you dont have too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JayAllure said:


> Your tank needs treated with something that covers everything IMO. You might get lucky, but I bet it'll raise its ugly head again.


Explain why-


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> Your tank needs treated with something that covers everything IMO. You might get lucky, but I bet it'll raise its ugly head again.


Explain why-
[/quote]

The Pacu is gone, I sold it back to the aquarium where I purchased him from


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JayAllure said:


> Your tank needs treated with something that covers everything IMO. You might get lucky, but I bet it'll raise its ugly head again.


Explain why-
[/quote]

The Pacu is gone, I sold it back to the aquarium where I purchased him from
[/quote]

Really glad to hear that.......Mines a beast and I hate seeing people being unprepared for the road ahead.......


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, once I found out how big they get I felt bad because I knew at the time what seemed like a good purchase turned into a bad one, but the aquarium I sold him back to has a wall aquarium as well a pool on there floor so he'll grow to be a nice beast....hopefully they take good care of him


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

At this stage just keep the water clean and you shoudl be fine. Though you may want to try somethign like prazi to kill any possible parisites. You could of cleaned the tank better but at this stage trying to correct it IMO could cause more harm then just moving on and doing your best to keep the water quality good.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> At this stage just keep the water clean and you shoudl be fine. Though you may want to try somethign like prazi to kill any possible parisites. You could of cleaned the tank better but at this stage trying to correct it IMO could cause more harm then just moving on and doing your best to keep the water quality good.


cool, thanks for the info...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

the fish is definitely a wild caught. the tank wasn't cleaned properly after it had sick fish in it. I've explained my thoughts on this many times already. Why would you wait till your fish is covered with something or acts sick before treating it? Why wait for a fish to not eat or grow right before you treat for something that could have been taken care of when you first get a new fish. Its like getting a puppy that's been living with healthy & diseased dogs. You don't wait for it to show signs of parvo before you try to treat it. Even a perfectly healthy puppy you don't wait for it to get heartworms before you treat it. Idk guess maybe some of you would.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The fish has already been treated with Prazi by Alex.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Regardless I'm sure Alex still fed it feeders. Still even if it was clean when he got the fish he still added it to a tank that has something in it. So it basically cancels out whatever meds Alex used.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> the fish is definitely a wild caught. the tank wasn't cleaned properly after it had sick fish in it. I've explained my thoughts on this many times already. Why would you wait till your fish is covered with something or acts sick before treating it? Why wait for a fish to not eat or grow right before you treat for something that could have been taken care of when you first get a new fish. Its like getting a puppy that's been living with healthy & diseased dogs. You don't wait for it to show signs of parvo before you try to treat it. Even a perfectly healthy puppy you don't wait for it to get heartworms before you treat it. Idk guess maybe some of you would.


Much better response...
One should give a reason when they give a suggestion.....

Thats all I was accomplishing with this.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Regardless I'm sure Alex still fed it feeders. Still even if it was clean when he got the fish he still added it to a tank that has something in it. So it basically cancels out whatever meds Alex used.


True.

He will just need to see what happens.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

okay, all this back & forth is getting to become a headache...if I do have "parasites" in the tank outside of what I stated I use, PRIME...Aqaurium Salt & Copper Power, what else should I use? Somebody said Prazi, anything else?? Regardless if the tank is "clean" or isn't we won't know being the fact I just got him...so what should I do in the future is my question..f*ck the past mistakes. I've already been told since I soaked my filter cartridges in tap water it recycled the tank...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries AK. I look at fish like parrots. They hide their sicknesses until they can't no more. In the wild a sick looking fish or bird means a easy meal to predators.they are programmed to hide any illness which in turn mean when something does show it might be progressed past the point of saving. Or look at it like water quility you don't wait for your water to get cloudy before you waterchange(again I guess some might) why wait for a fish to show signs of a problem that it might or might not have. Treat the fish when you get them & you have a sound foundation for proper growth,& peace of mind knowing that your fish is clean.IMO its easier to treat something before it becomes a problem than waiting for the problem to become worse.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Treat the fish with Prazi-pro for a start.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Treat the fish with Prazi-pro for a start.


will do...thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would treat with prazipro also. Better safe than sorry IMO. But I would wait a week maybe two at most. Give your fish a minute to calm down from shipping. Soaking your filters in tap did nothing but kill your BB. Ultimately OP there's just as many ways of doing things as there are people here. You need to listen to everyone(well almost everyone) & make your own decision based on all the info given. You might be ok not medicating the tank. But you might not. There's a few members here that lost fish that could have been saved if they were treated as new fish instead of waiting until it was swimming sideways.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> No worries AK. I look at fish like parrots. They hide their sicknesses until they can't no more. In the wild a sick looking fish or bird means a easy meal to predators.they are programmed to hide any illness which in turn mean when something does show it might be progressed past the point of saving. Or look at it like water quility you don't wait for your water to get cloudy before you waterchange(again I guess some might) why wait for a fish to show signs of a problem that it might or might not have. Treat the fish when you get them & you have a sound foundation for proper growth,& peace of mind knowing that your fish is clean.IMO its easier to treat something before it becomes a problem than waiting for the problem to become worse.


Appreciate the clarification man(although not for me-but for other's)-Need more of it around here.....


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I would treat with prazipro also. Better safe than sorry IMO. But I would wait a week maybe two at most. Give your fish a minute to calm down from shipping. Soaking your filters in tap did nothing but kill your BB. Ultimately OP there's just as many ways of doing things as there are people here. You need to listen to everyone(well almost everyone) & make your own decision based on all the info given. You might be ok not medicating the tank. But you might not. There's a few members here that lost fish that could have been saved if they were treated as new fish instead of waiting until it was swimming sideways.


thanks for your honesty & help...the only reason why I soaked them was because of some black residue that was on the filters when I took them out the bag, I figured adding them to the filter and allowing water to run on it would make the water "dirty" but thanks for your help I appreciate it. Right now he's swimming around the tank & charging into the glass now & then so we shall see...thanks once again.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Your right it would have made the water dirty. But next time clean the filters with tank water.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Your right it would have made the water dirty. But next time clean the filters with tank water.


Will do in the future, I should've went with my gut on that 1..I was thinking of doing it, but then I figured if the filter is picking up all of the dirty & bacteria, washing it with the tank water wouldn't do much but I see that it does matter


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

On 2nd thought I'd skip prazipro as its for internal parasites & your worry could be a fungal or bacterial. ParaGuard treats everything bacterial, fungal, ext & internal parasites. Or maybe lifeguard. It treats everything but internal which prazipro will take care of. I use prazipro because I worry bout the internal parasites they may be picking up from the wild.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

I've heard of Para & Lifeguard before..I'll check them out, thanks again.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

First thing to do is get a test kit so you know what your params are.
The api masterkit is great, tests for ammo, nitrite, nitrates and ph.
Every serious fishkeeper should have one and treatments only work when params are in check


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

****** said:


> First thing to do is get a test kit so you know what your params are.
> The api masterkit is great, tests for ammo, nitrite, nitrates and ph.
> Every serious fishkeeper should have one and treatments only work when params are in check


Okay, I'll be purchasing 1 this week....what should the levels normally be??


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ammonia-0ppm
Nitrites-0ppm
Nitrates-0-40ppm


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ammo and nitrite should be 0 and you'll want to aim for 20ppm or less for nitrate, although anything under 40ppm is OK

As for dumping meds in your tank, I would hold off on that... if you want to go with an anti-parasite med such as PraziPro as a precaution, it is a pretty safe med but I'd still wait a couple weeks for your fish to settle in. Don't worry about what happened to your last fish or whether or not you cleaned your tank properly since there's not much you can do about that at this point -- stress is what leads to a lot of problems with fish, so give the new guy clean water and let him settle in a bit and I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Ammo and nitrite should be 0 and you'll want to aim for 20ppm or less for nitrate, although anything under 40ppm is OK
> 
> As for dumping meds in your tank, I would hold off on that... if you want to go with an anti-parasite med such as PraziPro as a precaution, it is a pretty safe med but I'd still wait a couple weeks for your fish to settle in. Don't worry about what happened to your last fish or whether or not you cleaned your tank properly since there's not much you can do about that at this point -- stress is what leads to a lot of problems with fish, so give the new guy clean water and let him settle in a bit and I'm sure everything will be fine.


cool...thanks alot for your help, I think I pretty much have the mistakes I've had in the past cleared up now....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

This hobby is all about learning, so as long as you are learning from mistakes you've made in the past, then you'll be OK


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JayAllure said:


> okay, all this back & forth is getting to become a headache...if I do have "parasites" in the tank outside of what I stated I use, PRIME...Aqaurium Salt & Copper Power, what else should I use? Somebody said Prazi, anything else?? Regardless if the tank is "clean" or isn't we won't know being the fact I just got him...so what should I do in the future is my question..f*ck the past mistakes. I've already been told since I soaked my filter cartridges in tap water it recycled the tank...


I advise agaist using anything with copper in it. First i'd let the fish get settled in. Keep the water quality up to par and you will be fine for a while until the fish settles in then you can do some precautionary med treatments IMO.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I just read the part about Copper Power, definitely agree with Sean on that one.


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

cool, lose the Copper Power....lol some many changes I need to do, but better safe than sorry.



JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> This hobby is all about learning, so as long as you are learning from mistakes you've made in the past, then you'll be OK


Yeah this is certainly a new lesson learned, I don't know too many people around me that have fish cept for my friend, so I was going by what he uses (Copper Power, Aquarium Salt, etc) but new fish = new start & since this is the elong that I've really wanted I'll be damned if he goes away without the proper care. Thanks everybody for your assistance.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> This hobby is all about learning, so as long as you are learning from mistakes you've made in the past, then you'll be OK


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

sounds like your making the right steps towards proper fish keeping.

always remember that chlorine is the enemy when it comes to keeping your tank healthy.

as far as meds go you should treat PRAZI at a min. the other medications that treat a variesty of issues are A+.

watch your feeding the next few weeks and monitor the water quality.

good luck, look forward to seeing the tank with the different coloured gravel.


----------

